
For Whom the Bull Tolls - Thevet
https://www.historytoday.com/archive/natural-histories/whom-bull-tolls
======
Animats
Oh, Hemingway. He seems to attract obsessives.

Key Hemingway fact: his contribution to the French Resistance was to
"liberate" the bar of the Ritz Hotel.[1] Just hours ahead of Allied tanks
entering Paris, and after the Germans had bailed. He was a pretend hero, not a
real one.

[1] [https://www.sfgate.com/travel/article/Liberating-France-
Hemi...](https://www.sfgate.com/travel/article/Liberating-France-Hemingway-s-
way-Following-2731590.php)

~~~
akiselev
Yeah... I think that just reinforces the hero image in a perverse way. When I
was in high school, Hemingway was just another boring Americana fiction writer
that you had to slog through along with Steinbeck, Irving, and Faulkner. I
didn't know he was in Paris during the counteroffensive and the fall of the
Military Administration, that's awesome!

------
smarri
I'm currently re-reading For Whom The Bell Tolls. It's important to strip away
the legend surrounding the author and appreciate the writing itself, and it's
clear Hemmingway is a great writer.

